# Aeroponic Question...



## fish83 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello all growers! I have been doing my study and research for way too long now, and I need to get this started finnaly! There are so many thingsa to learn and so many ways to do things for a grow.
Anyway, I have learned a lot from searching through forums, and getting advice and help from growers. My question is this. How many sites would be ideal for the grow I want? I will have a 3X3X7 foot space for my flowering room. I will have a Quantum digital ballast, a Ushio 600 watt HPS bulb, and the SunSystem Super Sun 2-6 inch air cooled reflector. I will have an aeroponic system similar to Pirates. I will have a 3X3 grow table, but cannot figure out the best way for spacing plants. I have 3 ideas. Please anyone that can, look at these, and give me some advice on my best option. Thank you al!
&#12288;
These are my ideas. Please give me some help and/or advice on what you people think...

36X36 Space
2 Inch Net Pots
36 Plants
4 Inch Space Between Each Plant
2 Inch Space Between Plants And Edges
36 Inch Total For All Measurements. 

OR......

36X36 Space
2 Inch net Pots
36 Plants
3 Inch Space Between Each Plant, And Each Outside Plant And Walls
36X36 For All Measurements


OR.........

36X36 Space 
3 Inch Netpots
36 Plants
2 Inch Space Between Each Plant
4 Inch Space Between Plants And Walls
36X36 For All Measurements


----------



## zem (Feb 4, 2010)

ummm... number 2 seems right, however i suggest you make the holes but dont place plants in all holes 36 plants is very crowded in a small area, it would be very tricky to pull it off from the first grow, you would need to have the right strain and to keep it from stretching and yet let it develop roots and stay healthy before flowering it very early, i'm not saying it cant be done i'm only suggesting you start with less plants like say 18 and flower them early you can cover the extra holes and use them to move plants around to space them correctly. i do sog and have built several trays exactly like the one your planning  hope this helps


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 4, 2010)

fish83 said:
			
		

> Hello all growers! I have been doing my study and research for way too long now, and I need to get this started finnaly! There are so many thingsa to learn and so many ways to do things for a grow.
> Anyway, I have learned a lot from searching through forums, and getting advice and help from growers. My question is this. How many sites would be ideal for the grow I want? I will have a 3X3X7 foot space for my flowering room. I will have a Quantum digital ballast, a Ushio 600 watt HPS bulb, and the SunSystem Super Sun 2-6 inch air cooled reflector. I will have an aeroponic system similar to Pirates. I will have a 3X3 grow table, but cannot figure out the best way for spacing plants. I have 3 ideas. Please anyone that can, look at these, and give me some advice on my best option. Thank you al!
> &#12288;
> These are my ideas. Please give me some help and/or advice on what you people think...
> ...





That is quite the number of plants for such a small area. I won't bother to say how many you should do as it is a little ambiguous. And up for debate. However, if you do decide to have so many plants light is going to be restricted and eventually hard to get through the canopy.  Cutting into your profits. 

If you used the *ScrOG method* into your grow op you could utilize much more light, and maximize yields. You could also cut down on the number of plants needed to reach a nice set goal in yield. 

Areoponics combined with ScrOG is a very good yielding couplet. Especially with so many plants you'll want to maximize light intake.


----------



## fish83 (Feb 5, 2010)

thank you very much for your reply...


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 8, 2010)

Hiya fish well ill enlighten you some dude with my findings

Ive grown in an 8, 16, and 32 site amazon aeroponic system using a single cola technique with the plants in that as soon as they have shown decent roots at 4-6" high i placed them into flower.

This said the 32 site system used 30-35mm net pots spaced about 2" apart but the plants grew too fat so the spacing between plants so became to close it limited airflow around the individual plants resulting in some budrot.

The 16 site system was better yet in 50mm net pots spaced about 4-6" apart yet this system failed through pythium/root desease.

The 8 site system seem to be the best amazon wise as this allows you to veg to a decent size then flower resulting in my personaly best yeild wise.

Anyway the netpot size is irrellevent as the plants cannot get rootbound as in soil pots etc but the larger pots tend to allow the plants to support themselves slighty more due to the extra weight of the clay pebbles in the pots.

Id go for 16 plants spaced apart more.


t4


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats a very interesting method of putting them right into flower at 4-6'' Time.. Im also using aeroponics and I might have to give your idea a shot after im done with my autos. Thanks.


----------

